# New Ogre Kingdoms Army Book + Rumours.



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

EPIC UPDATE 3!! Now with even more new Ogre pictures!

See bottom of post.

Well its pretty much 100% confirmed now that September will be an Ogre month for Fantasy. The back page of Augusts White Dwarf looks like this: 










Also, theres a nice snippit on page 107 about who wrote it:



> "We have some amazing new miniatures planned for the Ogres and a fantastic new army book penned by *Jeremy Vetock and Jervis Johnson*."


*Image proof for those interested*.

Well we've got the guy who wrote the Skaven and Orcs and Goblins book, so we should have some tasty new units to play with... As for what they are, I did find a few new rumours. Take with some salt considering the first one...:



> Phil Kelly is author. (_Confirmed wrong now_)
> 
> Plastic kits:
> Rhinox Riders (on regular Rhinoxen) (box of 3, Giant Bases)
> ...


Courtesy of Murmandamus at the Ogre Stronghold... Pics of the new models!!

Mammox??









Stonehorn!

















Battle Cat Cavalry? (Sorry, my name for them)









New Scraplauncher!









Kit seems to make this too.... Skytitan Cannon!









Enjoy!

Via Ogre Stronghold and Darnok. Should be accurate, from a reliable source.



> Magic:
> Ogre Magic has been reworked and spellcasting now works the same way as for all wizards. Spells are pretty much similar to what they used to be, except they last until next magic phase and are not RIP. Lore attribute is bloodgruel - on 2+ mage gains 1 wound and +1 to cast for his next spell, on a 1 takes an S6 hit.
> Ogre mages can take great maw, death, heavens and beasts magic.
> New mage model is the firebelly, who uses lore of fire, costs araound a fifth more than an empire cannon, can be upgraded to lvl 2 for the standard price of a wizard upgrade, can take a great weapon or extra hand weapon and has S4 breath attack, flaming attacks and 4+ ward vs fire.
> ...





MrPete said:


> Moar Ogres
> 
> Enjoy


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

My auld Marauder Miniature ogres are probably going to look like children compared to the new ones - if scale is as predicted...

:grin:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So glad I scooped up a lot of good ogre stuff for this


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> So glad I scooped up a lot of good ogre stuff for this


I'm considering grabbing another Battalion box myself since apparently the current plastics will not be changing.

Edit: I would, but i've just noticed that its gone from the website. Must be a new one in the works.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I scoured Ebay for a lot of unpainted stuff etc got me everything I needed apart from a proper Tyrant as the one I did get was based coated so I stripped it and used it for a BSB. Got two butchers as well for like a quarter of the proper price.

Edit: Apparently Games day UK may have some Plastic and Finecast Ogre kingdoms kits.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'd grab some Maneaters if you can while you can. Just found over at the Ogre Stronghold, theres a rumor that the Pirate, Ninja and Female ones are being dropped, and the others are going into a boxed set of 3.

Edit: Duh, I'm going blind. lol. forgot I'd already posted that.

Edit: Given they've got the September WD and GDUK is in september, it wouldn't surprise me to see some there.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

That's pretty cool... Tempting to start them, money permitting. I'll definitely pick up the Ninja maneater before it's discontinued; I've always wanted that guy.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I already got the Pirate and Ninja one. My maneater squad when I run them is those two, plus the paymaster. Been using them more as Bruisers lately though, so it'll be nice to see if i cna use them as intended again with the new book. I'm really wanting to see what the BIG monsters are. Harry over at Warseer's confirmed theres some comming, but thats it....

The Mammox apparently resembles a Bantha more closely then a mammoth.

Also... Rhinox Riders WILL NOT be in as cavalry... Theres rumor of some sort of giant snow leopard type cat creatures that are cavalry.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

GrizBe said:


> I'd grab some Maneaters if you can while you can. Just found over at the Ogre Stronghold, theres a rumor that the Pirate, Ninja and Female ones are being dropped, and the others are going into a boxed set of 3.
> 
> Edit: Duh, I'm going blind. lol. forgot I'd already posted that.
> 
> Edit: Given they've got the September WD and GDUK is in september, it wouldn't surprise me to see some there.


I've never really liked those models, they seemed to comical for my idea of ogres.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

The fuck? How could they omit Rhinox Riders? Or are you saying that Rhinox Riders simply won't be classed as cavalry?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

coke123 said:


> The fuck? How could they omit Rhinox Riders? Or are you saying that Rhinox Riders simply won't be classed as cavalry?


Its rather fragmented between the rumor threads... Its Harry thats suggested the big cats in backup to someone else. Seems Rhinox Riders may still be in, but not as Cavalry... I are just as confused as you over that. But then thats Warseer and not being able to get things straight for you... even from someone reliable like Harry.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Okay, couple more bits I thought interesting from the rumours thread over at Ogre Stronghold:



> Plastic Tyrant will be included with the Mammox kit.
> 'Big Gribbly' (I'm assuming the mammox) Will have 4 different builds, one being a character mount.
> New 'Preist like' Spellcaster. Has access to lore of fire.
> Big Names NOT gone, but reworked.
> ...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

The only thing I'll be sorry to see the back of is the Ninja Maneater. Everything else sounds like it's going to be a solid release.

Midnight


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I might grab myself another Ninja while I still can if they're really being discontinued.... 

Two more fun bits:



> Leadbelcher cannons no longer use artillary dice. (Assumed becomming a d6 roll.)
> There will be a Leadbelcher opperated cannon warmachine.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Hmmm being a small, but elite army-sounds Like Matt's road-look out fantasy players


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Good finds, I'm looking forward to the release of this book. The speed of fantasy releases is insane right now. I have never in my life seen any company turning out the armybooks this fast.... 

Looks like GW is really investing in the fantasy battle a lot more. Hell, they managed to convince me to give it a try again...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

elmir said:


> Good finds, I'm looking forward to the release of this book. The speed of fantasy releases is insane right now. I have never in my life seen any company turning out the armybooks this fast....
> 
> Looks like GW is really investing in the fantasy battle a lot more. Hell, they managed to convince me to give it a try again...


I'm guessing its something to do with the LOTR and The Hobbit... GW realises that WFB earns more for them then LOTR, so they're hoping to tempt more people over to it.

At least in my mind thats what I feel about so many so soon.


@Vanchet: Ogres have always been fantasys 'Small' Elite army, being a low model count, high toughness troop type. Nothings changing with Jervis and Vetock writing it.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Actually, their annual financial reports stated that they feel fantasy is falling behind too much on 40k... That might be why they are investing more in it? It's just guessing ofcourse, but that may have something to do with it as well.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Possibly... Whats weird though is that my local store has more fantasy players then 40k ones... *shrugs* That said, 40k is the more obviously cool game to the masses, which accounts for some of its popularity.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

If you remember, the Editorial in WD with 8e said how they were trying to refocus around WFB as the main game - sounded like business hari-kiri then, too.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Finally. Seeing as I already have a complete ogre army, I’ve been waiting for a new book for a long, long time


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> If you remember, the Editorial in WD with 8e said how they were trying to refocus around WFB as the main game - sounded like business hari-kiri then, too.


It's certainly like that around here. I know of only 2 or 3 other people who play Fantasy, with...tons of people who play 40k.


----------



## Lastik (Jun 15, 2011)

Masked Jackal said:


> It's certainly like that around here. I know of only 2 or 3 other people who play Fantasy, with...tons of people who play 40k.


I know the feeling. I love the gothic feeling of the undeads and the only thing stopping me from starting a VC army is that no one plays fantasy near my place. I guess I could do it from a modeling perspective only though..


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

If I could AFFORD a WFB army (I own half of one, and finishing it is STILL too much  ) then I could find all of half a dozen opponents - until I started beating them down from their lofty 'we so awesomes' perches, then I'd have none.

As opposed to my much larger group of maturer 40k players (but not necessarily older :wink


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

Finally I maybe able to play my Ogre's with dignity! 

Can't wait on the new monster what ever it is.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'm wanting to see what the 'Big Gribbly' Mammox is like. Aparrently its on an Arachnorak sized base.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Managed to grab some pics of the new models!!! See the first page!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Ho...ly....shit! They are awesome, cats look a bit weird though.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Ditto... not sure about the battlecat things.. but the rest of the stuff looks freaking epic.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

Holy shit they look sweeeeet!


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Color me impressed. The stonehorn in particular is an awesome model. The beasts are all really great, it's just too bad I don't particularly like the actual ogres.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Those rhinox are going to make fantastic thunder wolves. Looking forward to this release.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

anyone else spotted the chicken yet?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> anyone else spotted the chicken yet?


Lol. I did. I loved that detail touch, and the guardsman hanging up too. Also, I love the gnoblar poking the rhinox on the ironblaster / skytitan cannon. Its the little added bits like that that make these models even more awesome.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

kits do look very detailed, hate it when that happens ,makes me want to paint one, im a sucker for big creatures, and this last 2 years has taken all my self control not to fill a display cabinet with huge gribbleys


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Know the feeling.. when these come out i'll have to ration myself as to which to buy or i'll be broke for a month. Defiantely will end up getting a cannon and a Stonehorn though.


----------



## HereticHammer01 (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow, no major criticisms available for these, detailed and characterful...really nice


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

OMG,i will have too start an ogre kingdoms army now


----------



## Seph (Jun 30, 2011)

I feel I may have to dust off my Ogres again. After i have finished my Beastmen that is.. and the Space Marines.. and the..


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Seph said:


> I feel I may have to dust off my Ogres again. After i have finished my Beastmen that is.. and the Space Marines.. and the..


Yes, I understand this feeling...


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow. I can't wait. I was only going to pick up a few models with the new release. I thought....

I am going to be broke for a few months!


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

The models do look quite fantastic. At least the Scraplauncher won't spontaneously disintegrate like the last one did!


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

I see myself getting all of those. I still have a feeling that purple sun or dwellers below will still rape me in my mouth game play wise but those are some kick ass new figs.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Purple Sun or Dwellers destroys most low init armies. Don't give up because of that! I just hope butchers can make some antimagic hay while the sun shines.


----------



## Haringoth (Apr 11, 2011)

Damn, I love them...

Saw these yesterday and was thinking about starting an OK army, but finances being what they are, was loath to do so. Show up at work and *bam* promotion. It was meant to happen *sigh*


----------



## Justindkates (Apr 30, 2010)

I can't wait to see the rules. I really want to stick it up some casters asses.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Bah need to wait for a another few more months for a Bretonnian book then.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

It looks like the Stonehorn and the Mammox are in fact one kit. Legs are very similar.

I do not like the look of the Rhinox Riders though. The steeds look too weak.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Stephen_Newman said:


> It looks like the Stonehorn and the Mammox are in fact one kit. Legs are very similar.
> 
> I do not like the look of the Rhinox Riders though. The steeds look too weak.


They ain't Rhinox Riders, they could be another version of the sabretusks, but ones big enough to be ridden. I also think they look to fragile.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I just noticed something about the Storm of Magic spinner in the book. Theres a Great Maw symbol by the Lore of Beats and Lore of Light icons... a hint at what Ogre's could be getting in the new army book?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

GrizBe said:


> ITheres a Great Maw symbol by the Lore of *Beats* and Lore of Light icons...


Ogres; the hosts of the Rave Parties?:laugh:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Beasts  Darn typos.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

More rumours! Via Ogre Stronghold and Darnok. These should be accurate as they're from reliable sources:



> Quote
> Magic:
> Ogre Magic has been reworked and spellcasting now works the same way as for all wizards. Spells are pretty much similar to what they used to be, except they last until next magic phase and are not RIP. Lore attribute is bloodgruel - on 2+ mage gains 1 wound and +1 to cast for his next spell, on a 1 takes an S6 hit.
> Ogre mages can take great maw, death, heavens and beasts magic.
> ...



Pretty much... OGRE GUNLINE!!! SNIPER MANEATERS!! 

Kill your own army by casting Pit of Shades. lol. Seriously, september can't come fast enough now.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

The 1st 3 mini pics look pure bad ass.


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Glad I waited to finish up my Ogre army! I have about 2500 points now but I have a feeling that that's about to expand! 

Does anybody know yet if it will be possible to do an all Gnoblar list? A friend of mine has an all gnoblar army he has been working on and wants to know if it is going to have to be scrapped


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Apparently Trappers are gone and are now a unit upgrade to gnoblars... other then that they're pretty much exactly the same, but cost half a point more then what they used to. No gnoblar characters or anything new for them... so not possibly to have an all gnoblar army.


----------



## stevenhassell (Aug 5, 2009)

pretty cool now brits, woods and vamps to go in up dating of armys


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

Moar Ogres

Enjoy


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Yesyesyesyesyesyesyesyes.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

damn you GW!! stop producing stuff i want to paint!! no doubt someone over at FW will also have an idea to complement this new stuff or upgrade the plastics making resisting them even more difficult


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The fire breather and the executioner are amazing. I can see them ending up as Chaos Ogres.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Darn me for not checking Ogre Stronghold before bed last night.... lol.

The executioner type one is appartently very nasty, and the special character Bragg. 

Our firebreathing friend is obviously our new firemage character.. and OMG built from awesome.

The Tyrant looking guy is Golgfag, anotehr special character who is again... OMG built from awesome.

And from that angle, the Mournfang / Sabertusk Cavalary look alot more awesome too...

Damn you GW, I'm gonna be broke for weeks now!


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Always loved the character of the Orges and this release looks amazing for them! Fantastic models and all


----------

